# Pregnant Nubian Doe naturally drying uo before kidding



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all
I have a Nubian Doe...not sure on kidding date. I thought a few months away...Anyway, she has started naturally drying up the last few days. She has also grown considerably in the last week. She kidded triplets last time and is about the size she was about 2 to 3 weeks before kidding...

I have read that some does naturally dry up before kidding....Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this? The accounts I have read so far - were of does drying up about a month before kidding.....If you have had experiences of this, could you let me know how many weeks prior to kidding it occurred?

Thannks :goattruck:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you recently stop milking her? I like to dry my girls up at least a couple months prior to kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What are you feeding her?

Have you ever seen a blood discharge?


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Have not seen any blood discharge...her last kids have been on her....I thought she had a few months to go....She seems happy - free ranging so has access to grass and also fed grain etc and hay....


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

The plot thickens.....Just found green stool - with mucous (yellow) in colour.....I have drenched her not long ago....Any suggestions???


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would have a fecal done. Mucous on stool is usually worms.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thought so...I drenched again today. Her last poo was green but no mucous - not really runny but not nice little balls like normal. Other goats are all okay with their stoolls I have been walking her across the road for nicer grazing the last week and we have had some new grass growth of late....


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Mine start to dry up at 2.5 months pregnant even though I would like to milk them till they are 3 months. I how u figure out what is going on.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks Nubians2. It is going to be a waiting game then! My doe's stools are back to normal but drenched her anyway! Do your does tend to have the same amount of kids each year or does it vary?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hershey has triplets every year
Tru has twins
Cleo has had triplets 2x & a set of twins


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Predictable Nubians


----------

